# What to do with LOTS of rendered bacon fat.



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I picked up a package of bacon ends. High quality, quite a bit of meat, but also lots of fat. I'm looking for ideas for using up some of the tasty renderings.

Bacon dressing for a spinach salad uses a little bit.

I have a recipe for potatoes marinated in garlic, olive oil, balsamic and rosemary then fried in bacon fat. It's wonderful but won't make a big dent in the volume I'll end up with. Certainly an artery clogger.  

looking for some things to do. 

I could load up a lean roast with some strips of it. That has potential, but that's pre render. I'll set some aside.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Bacon fat and potatoes go hand in hand.  I wonder how it would work for pie crust.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I would think for a pot pie or similar savory tart it could work in something like that. maybe even a fruit and cheese tart? Can't decide on that one.

I've kind of debated a dumpling biscuit on a stew too.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Looking through the current topic list, maybe I'll fry some chicken. Never done that in bacon fat.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Well you can always make birdfeeders, there are a few recipes on the web using bacon fat and seeds.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Popcorn is good. I use it for anything savory that requires frying. It is also useful on poultry skin when smoking/roasting to crisp up the skin and add flavor. Put it in jars and into the freezer, keeps forever that way.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Great for Yorkshire Pudding and Popovers and all bean soup recipes. where a smoked flavor is required.


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Make up some cornbread batter and while the oven is preheating, put a tablespoon or two into the skillet and put it in the oven.  Then when the preheat is done, pour the batter into the hot skillet.  It gives a beautiful crust and wonderful flavor!

I save it in the refrigerator and use it whenever the whim strikes me.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

German Potato Salad....Joy of cooking has recipes

Sweet and Sour Green Beans

Ed said it....bean soup, use it to saute the onion/garlic/celery

Bacon fat is softer than suet, or even leaf lard......  

Odessa Piper makes shortbread with the tiniest bit of bacon fat for flavoring......possibly rethink where it can be used.

If your bacon was smoked, it may totally overwhelm fried chicken....maybe a mix of lard w bacon fat


----------



## abefroman (Mar 12, 2005)

Use it to refry beans.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *abefroman* 


> Use it to refry beans.


Ladies and Gentlemen, we have a winner.

BDL


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

all these recipes sound good


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

Well this is dating me but my dad always cooked the eggs for breakfast in the leftover bacon fat ,,,really good flavour. I use bacon renderings for Larding lean meats like Elk, Deer ,sometimes under the skin of chicken , depends on the recipe. Lentil Bacon Soup, Potato, Leek, Bacon and Cheddar Soup  ( old Irish recipe of mine)  The pastry crust for Tortiere and the filling is always better with bacon fat, Fried Liver and Onions ,,really good in Bacon Fat, Baked Beans...well the list goes on it is really something we did quit a bit way back in the day when you didn't waste anything in the kitchen...most throw out this wonderfully flavoured ingrediant
.
       Good Post ..I love Bacon ....gotta watch the cholesteral these days though,,,(but it's so good)


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

Grab a spoon and if you get addicted move to Denmark. We got more pigs here then Danes.


----------



## danychef (Jul 30, 2010)

use it as fat in the base of a smoked haddock soup..wonderful in winter!!!!!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Bacon Confit......

"Mmm ...Bacon". (famous qoute by Homer)

Nothing says hello like " _potatoes cooked in bacon fat " . Love cooking my green beens and asparagus in it......_

Ps. best memories, camp fire, bacon and eggs, the sizzle.......Ya got me.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

gypsy2727 said:


> Well this is dating me but my dad always cooked the eggs for breakfast in the leftover bacon fat ,,,really good flavour. I use bacon renderings for Larding lean meats like Elk, Deer ,sometimes under the skin of chicken , depends on the recipe. Lentil Bacon Soup, Potato, Leek, Bacon and Cheddar Soup ( old Irish recipe of mine) The pastry crust for Tortiere and the filling is always better with bacon fat, Fried Liver and Onions ,,really good in Bacon Fat, Baked Beans...well the list goes on it is really something we did quit a bit way back in the day when you didn't waste anything in the kitchen...most throw out this wonderfully flavoured ingrediant
> .
> Good Post ..I love Bacon ....gotta watch the cholesteral these days though,,,(but it's so good)


Gypsy - I agree with the eggs in bacon fat. There's nothing quite like it. Also can fry bread in it to go with.

Cabbage works really well fried in bacon fat, season really well. And I agree with the potato ideas too. Hey, try doing a fried rice dish with it. Saute off some onions, garlic, ginger, chillies and what have you, then add some cooked chilled down day old rice with it. Or you can use it for frying croutons for soups and/or salads. Soaks it up nicely and makes it crisp and crunchy.

The fat should keep fairly well so you won't need to use it all at once. I use bacon fat for as long as it lasts, and the waste not want not saying works really well in this case. Justified, and delicious.


----------



## mike8913 (Mar 22, 2008)

confit chicken legs


----------



## iplaywithfire (Jul 5, 2010)

First thing that came to mind for me was confit as well, but I was thinking of a pork confit (might as well go the whole 9 yards).  Depends on how much fat is actually rendered, and bacon fat doesn't last as well as duck fat in my experience, so confit may not be the best of ideas in the end.  I'd go for some refried beans (as was suggested earlier), tortillas from scratch, or any kind of cornmeal dumpling type dish like tamales.  If you're looking to get away from the Mexican food theme, you can go with French in a cassoulet, or in some kind of charcuterie.  Any kind of saute or basting can benefit from some bacon fat love if you use it as a partial substitute for butter and oil, though I would use it as a finisher in most cases.


----------



## emathias (Aug 5, 2010)

Once when I had a bunch of bacon grease I took some average ham, cut it into cubes, rolled it in potato starch, and deep-fried it in the bacon grease.  I can't say it's something anyone should eat more than once or twice a year, but they were definitely little morsels of hammy, bacony goodness!


----------



## emathias (Aug 5, 2010)

Actually, making a confit with a crisp, semi-tart apple with it would be good, too.  Just drain the apples well when done.  Similarly, pan-frying apples at a higher heat with less fat would also be good, and you could use really tart apples and add some sugar to get a really nice savory-sweet thing going.


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Croutes for guacamole and salsa?

Caramelising brussel sprouts?


----------



## heresbigmike (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi ! I'm Michael Werboweckyj, I'm first generation Canadian, of Ukrainian descent, Perogies, sausages, Everything canned at home. I'm a 60 year old male In Exceptional health and shape ,I'm 6'5" and proportionate! I work hard and I eat Very Well, because I don't eat out ! I liked your article! I consume Much animal fat, I have no cholesterol ! I don't consume sugar based beverages or dine out, and I stay away from processed foods! Although everything we consume Is being TAINTED to a certain degree with processing , additives and things that no one knows about, ! I'm confident that I'll live a productive and salient life till 120, at least ! Ill be Inn Costa Rica In 41/2 years, deep frying a 10 pound, 2 dollar dorado on the beach, It's ecstasy! What do you do with lots of bacon fat ? you eat It ! All my Best Regards, Michael.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I use a tiny bit of B.F. to fry my sausage links in the morning.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

Bacon ice cream.

Add maltodextrin for bacon powder. 

Mix with chocolate- bacon chocolate bars.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Well what can't you use it for?!  Most of mine goes to pan-searing steak.

Rick


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

We did a cooking class at work where the theme was bacon. One of the items taught was a bacon chocolate chip cookie where we substituted the bacon fat for the butter.


----------



## kaneohegirlinaz (Apr 24, 2011)

Malasadas





  








malasadas.png




__
kaneohegirlinaz


__
Jun 21, 2014








my Portuguese relatives from the Azores,

would save their grease and make malasadas

on Fat Tuesday, delicious!


----------



## barry carlton (Dec 18, 2011)

I make soups for nearly 100 daily. I use it to make a roux to thicken the soup where appropriate which woprks with most soups I make...clam chowder, tomato, blt, bean etc. gravies too.

as was said frioles are a natural fit as well.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

It's probably the perfect fat next to duck and goose.  My grandmother used to keep a can of drippings on the back of the stove year 'round.  Folks in the South do to and it never seems to go bad.  I keep mine in the fridge though.


----------



## raibeaux (Dec 21, 2012)

Frying in (a lot of) bacon grease is the only way to make today's eggs taste decent.  'Course I also have three heart conditions.  But I'm happy.  Used to fry plain bread in it, but kinda backed off of that one.  I make wilted lettuce salads for my wife that are great.  I'd make them for her more often if she'd wash and dry the leaves for me.


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

Ham biscuits

Brownies

Pecan Pie

These are ideas I haven't tried yet but recipes are out there. I use bacon fat in most of the ways already listed..


----------



## nomcronomicon (Jun 23, 2014)

If I had lots of rendered bacon fat, I'd use it to make a very heavy roux. Mix up heavy cream cut with half-n-half, a little ham stock, salt, and 1:1 black + white pepper. I''d pour it over drop biscuits and flattened/hand breaded chicken breast. 

I mean, as long as we're clogging arteries.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

cheflayne said:


> We did a cooking class at work where the theme was bacon. One of the items taught was a bacon chocolate chip cookie where we substituted the bacon fat for the butter.


It imparts its character favorably in so many ways. Speaking of chocolate, I found out quite accidentally that after searing a steak the fork used for turning, spattered, nay impregnated, with great salt and pepper, worked great for eating chocolate cake.

Rick


----------



## titomike (May 20, 2009)

Volume-wise... Confit something approriate or a variety of things...

Confit was a method of storage without refridgeration,

You're in Canada? Go somewhere beautiful 'n remote ...I mean hike, bury your storage vessel near a special spot.

On the right occaision take your lady to the spot.

Pull out the bottle of wine from under the waterfall...

Scratch around in the dirt... ...Suprise!!

oh yeah... ...take a blanket./img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif


----------



## christopherking (Jun 27, 2014)

You can always confit something with it.  That will impart that nice smokey flavor into whatever is preserved in it.  Use it to add flavor for sauces and soups.  Or you can always just fry or sauté things with it.  There are literally thousands of uses for it, so have fun and experiment.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Chris, you got me thinking of rillettes. But if the bacon was too, too smoky (I'm thinking of Neuske's, for instance), it might overpower the meat unless you blend it with rendered poultry fat. Rillettes du porc or du canard with fresh-baked baguette are among my foods I'd want if stranded on a deserted island.

/img/vbsmilies/smilies/licklips.gif

Pastry for a savory pie or tart?

A bit tangential to this, but I seem to recall the an army long ago used pork fat to keep weapons and amunition from rusting by packing them in pork fat. When their Muslim allies found out about the material used, they were of course unable to handle the armaments.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

And what would you guys recommend for rendered chicken fat ?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Rendered chicken fat makes the best fried potatoes!


----------



## mtullius (Feb 20, 2014)

berndy said:


> And what would you guys recommend for rendered chicken fat ?


Schmaltz can be used for all the suggestions already given. I wouldn't use it in the sweets though.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Chopped chicken liver of course.

Ckicken fat imparts a sweet flavor, so I suppose it works well in pie crust.

Rick


----------



## alanvh1 (Jul 14, 2014)

Butter milk Chicken in bacon fat will do the trick. Done this before with excess bacon fat. Be prepared.... You would want to finish it all by yourself.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

It's funny to see the old threads recycled.

Here's an odd use..........as lubricant for drilling into metal (mainly stainless steel). About 12 years ago, a Maintenance Director of the community I was Executive Food and Beverage Services Director showed me this technique. Darnedest thing....something about the bacon fat makes it ideal for lubricating the drill-bit and, since that day, I have yet to destroy a bit when I'm drilling into metal of any type.


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Pork fat and animal fat in general was a preferred machine tool lube in the old days.  They would set the rendered fat in a warm place for a few days so the heavier, less desireable elements would settle out and coagulate at the bottom.  Not much worth the smelly gooy mess nowadays given what you can easily get like fast-tap and the like.

Rick


----------



## chefjyccc (Nov 22, 2015)

hi my name is chef jim nice to talk to a fellow chef what i would do with bacon fat is make a nice cajun roux half bacon fat half flour and cook till it is a dark golden brown then i would aadcelery greenpeppersandonions and simmer for about 10 minuts andaddchicken stockgarlic tomato sauces white wine fresh chopped parersly tabasco sauceand fresh diced chicken meat simmer for 15minutes and you have a nice chicken gumbo soup


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Been a long time...

*"...maybe I'll fry some chicken. Never done that in bacon fat."*

It's been done...

[h2]Down the Road a Piece[/h2]
By Freddie Slack With the Will Bradley Trio, Freddie Slack

If you want to hear some Boogie, then I know the place
It's just an old piano and a knocked out bass
The drummer man's a guy they call eight beat Mac
You remember Doc and old Beat Me Daddy Slack
*Mammy's sellin' chicken fried in bacon grease*
Well come along with me boys it's just down the road a piece.

Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Here's a great version -


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Way back on the first page someone recommended to use for refried beans.

Just a tip for those who love them but have a problem with the extra dietary fat.

If you use ham hocks or leftover ham bone/fatty pieces to flavor the beans during cooking there is no need to refry in fat of any sort.

Just plop the beans into a nonstick skillet (med high heat) and smash with a silicone potato masher adding a bit of water (or a ham stock if the beans are needing a bit more salt) to get the texture you want.

Easy peasy and not greasy!

mimi


----------



## xmdp (Oct 27, 2015)

Fried cabbage. Lots of recipes on the web but we love this one:

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/23685/fried-cabbage-ii/


----------



## cerise (Jul 5, 2013)

Bacon/chicken/turkey fat - how about some potato pancakes - sweet potato, zuke, spinach, mashed. Freeze em for later. Top with smoked salmon, creme fraiche or sour cream and fresh dill. Caviar if you got it.


----------

